
Volcanoes Lightning and Radioactive Gas, Too - scottie_m
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/29/science/volcanoes-lightning-radon-gas.html
======
DerekL
Actual title is “Volcanoes! Lightning! And Radioactive Gas, Too”. It becomes
ungrammatical if you remove the exclamation points. If you feel you have to
change it, I'd recommend “Volcanoes, Lightning, And Radioactive Gas, Too”.

~~~
scottie_m
I didn’t remove the punctuation or change the capitalization. I assume mods
did it for... reasons?

~~~
grzm
Recently 'dang introduced some code to normalize submission titles: this may
be a result of that. You can email the mods directly via the Contact link in
the footer to ask for details or request a change.

~~~
scottie_m
It’s OK, if the post had gone anywhere I would. Either way it’s good to know
what happened, thanks.

